# Laptop or tablet



## dwalan (Oct 30, 2014)

I doubt that anyone is writing on a typewriter anymore, so what do people right on? I guess short texts like poems it doesnt really matter, but for longer texts? Laptops, tablets, even smartphones?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

I write on a laptop, tablet is more for surfing the Net, especially when you're outside, and smartphone is too unhandy for anything longer than 140 characters. Just my opinion


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 30, 2014)

I write (type) pretty much on my keyboard. You learn how to type pretty fast on one of these babys


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 30, 2014)

Laptop connected to a tower keyboard. I just can't get adjusted to the other keyboard.


----------



## dwalan (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks.. Any particular tablets you can recommend? I quite like the Nexus ones, sice they are quite cheap but decent quality. Any experience of the screen and usability? They look quite good too: 





http://print24.com/blog/2014/10/htc-set-to-push-nexus-9-tablet-as-a-business-model/


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 30, 2014)

Laptop with a separate keyboard. Though, my usual preference is a standard desktop.

I also need to get a more robust keyboard. I'm using a medium quality keyboard, right now, and it's not going to hold up much longer.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 30, 2014)

I have two laptops I write on, and one desktop computer. I'm actually looking at Microsoft tablets that have Microsoft Office installed, and plan to write on those since their cases are keyboards. Seems like a good portable option that can easily interface with the rest of my devices and sync my writing.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I have two laptops I write on, and one desktop computer. I'm actually looking at Microsoft tablets that have Microsoft Office installed, and plan to write on those since their cases are keyboards. Seems like a good portable option that can easily interface with the rest of my devices and sync my writing.



The ability to sync between devices is really handy. I'm an Apple guy, and the way I go from device to device helps me get work done wherever I am. Now, I have no desire to have a Microsoft tablet, but if that is what I had to get to keep my work synced I would probably bite that bullet.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Oct 31, 2014)

All I've got is my good 'ol laptop with it's fairly small keyboard and a tendency to overheat unless I have a mini fan on it at all times.  I swear if I could just figure out how to open the dang thing I could clean out the dust and it wouldn't get hot enough to bake cookies on any more.

Other than that I have no problem just using a laptop for writing, although I find typing on a bigger keyboard with deeper keys to be more comfortable. 

My mom actually has a typewriter that I used to use as a child.  Compared to keyboards now you really have to put some oomph into it.  She says if she ever does get back to writing she will be doing it in journals and a typewriter.  I imagine it offers a different feel and probably inspires her more than a computer.


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

i still love my desktop. i tried the laptop for a while. but i'm like a super quick 2 finger typist that pounds the keys like they're an ex-wife.
 a laptop keyboard just can't take that kind of violence.


----------



## Nash (Oct 31, 2014)

Either my desktop or the good ol' pen and paper. For me, the tablet is really not good for any kind of serious writing. Although I might type short notes on my tablet for anything I'm working on at the time.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 31, 2014)

InnerFlame00 said:


> ...I swear if I could just figure out how to open the dang thing I could clean out the dust and it wouldn't get hot enough to bake cookies on any more....



Good video tutorials, here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS2ol0ZsYuo

Another nice general vid that doesn't focus on taking the laptop apart: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJOX3lC83Bg


----------



## TomJMiller (Nov 2, 2014)

My preference is writing with a laptop or just pen and paper. I'm a fast typer so it's advantageous for me. However, I like the hands on approach to writing on paper. If I'm on the bus or the train, I have to opt for writing with my iPod Touch although typing with it is cumbersome.


----------



## dwalan (Nov 2, 2014)

I never really got used to typing on a touch screen. It beats a keyabard in many ways but not typing.


----------



## GeekWriter (Nov 7, 2014)

Laptop, I have a tablet as well but don't really use it for writing, just maybe jotting down notes if I'm traveling or for replying to e-mails, same with smartphone.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 7, 2014)

Laptop and tablet. Mostly the tablet. I have a keyboard dock for mine which works pretty well, but I don't use it much. I have a full-sized wireless keyboard and a 23" monitor synced to the tablet. My fat fingers like the larger keyboard, and my old eyes like the big screen.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 7, 2014)

A buddy of mine uses his cell phone. He has a full-size bluetooth keyboard that he interfaces with his Samsung Galaxy S4 and writes on that.

Needless to say, he needs glasses.


----------



## patskywriter (Nov 7, 2014)

Combination of laptop and pen/paper.


----------



## Threak 17 (Nov 8, 2014)

Combination of laptop/pen & paper.  Pen & paper for notes, quick thoughts, main writing done on the laptop.


----------



## dither (Nov 9, 2014)

If i was younger, and more open/receptive to technological advancement, i'd be very keen to explore the realm of the tablet.
I love the idea of not needing a landline and doing away with the cost of it. Not that it cost the earth, but i could live without it.
The trouble is, not knowing anybody, unable to seek friendly help or advice in such matters, i am and shall forever be, tied to the old ways.
Are those things really "up to the task"?
Because to be honest, i'm finding it difficult to justify my having internet access right now. I don't store or download stuff. I send and receive an E-mail once in a while. And i have WF. That's about it really.
Can you really "have it all"?
It's the memory thing that i don't get, ex amount of gig, yeah whatever.


dithering


----------



## Sleepwriter (Nov 13, 2014)

Older Toshiba laptop. I have to keep plugged in, due to the battery dies after about 45 minutes.  Would love to get a new one that is a bit thinner, mine weighs about 15 pounds.


----------

